# Super crude J. Tweddlel r soda



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried to ban my wife from buying anymore bottles from ebay. Well, yeah that worked really well.
 She won this old soda just recently.
 The embossing is unusal, bottle is one of the crudest that we own.
 Embossing goes as follows J. TWEDDLEL (L is backwards) r S (all in an arch)/ CELEBRATED/ SODA or MINERAL/ WATERS . Backside BARCLAY STREET (in an arch)/ 41/ NEW YORK.
 Aqua and I/P crude applied lip and some of the heaviest swirl lines I've ever seen.
 I guess my wife wears the pants in our family.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is the back side.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Front embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

More front embossing.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Neck and lip.
 Stinger


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 15, 2007)

Might I ask what this is worth? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2007)

Beauty of a bottle! This one should attract Rons attention. lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2007)

No you may not  [][8D][][8D][]


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweet bottle, Stinger...Oh, I mean Mrs. Stinger []. Lots of embossing and some sweet crudity. A keeper! ~Jim


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, its the crudest soda I have ever owned that was completely intact.
 I don't know its worth. I have tried doing some research on it, but nothing other than J Tweedle is well known for his sodas. I must have about 8 different ones. His father was a manufacturer of sodas and ales at the time he was in business.
 Its definitely a keeper.
 I just ran it for 2 days on 1200 cutting oxide and that was enough for me.
 My wife has the green light on buying sodas and a dinner of her choice coming to her.
 Stinger.


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 16, 2007)

Stinger,

 I think that backwards L is really a backwards J and your bottle Is J. Tweedle Jr's. Very nice soda though.

 Chris


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 16, 2007)

That's a beauty! Enough to make your heart skip a beat or two. I've always been a soda/mineral water person myself.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 16, 2007)

Chris, I looked the bottle and your right. It is a backward J.
 Thanks,
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for your complment on my wife's purchase.
 I have collected figural bitters and food related bottles in the past.
 My wife and I have been collecting pontiled sodas & minerals for about 10 years now. We like the  many different shapes, colors and embossing of the old sodas & minerals.
 My job required me to travel around the country every year, so I was able to sometimes attend shows in the midwest and east coast. I also had many chances to go privy digging over the years.
 I have retired back home to Hawaii and one of my hobbies now is to clean all the bottles that I have dug.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Rich, your right about the backwards J.
 My wife paid around that amount for it, so that is good.
 We love its crudity and its a keeper for us.
 Its unlike any of our other Tweedles.
 Thanks for info.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Pono, Looks like she did OK to me. Maybe you should let her do the purchasing.[]


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Cap, 
 This time, your WRONG!!!! Yeah the truth does hurt. However, I want to have some retirement money to last until I die, so if my wife were to do the buying, we would be bottle rich, but cash poor.
 I am amazed that the bottle isn't worth more. I have seen the regular Tweedles go for more and you see them a lot on the auctions.
 I haven't seen these too often (only one other time).
 But, whatever its worth, its going to stay in our collection anyway.
 Stinger


----------

